# Dilda V1 and Dilda V2 Laser Review



## ernsanada (Apr 1, 2009)

I purchased a Dilda V1 called the 200mW Red Pancratic Lens Laser from Kaidomain

I also purchased a Dilda V2 from O-Like called the New style 180~200mW red laser focusable.

I found about O-Like through reading various threads in Laser Pointer Forums I should have purchased the Dilda V1 from O-Like but it was too late. 


I'll start off with the Dilda V1, the 200mW Red Pancratic Lens Laser.

My Dilda V1 came in a case. The only other item received was a lanyard. I don't care for lanyards so I always remove them.












The head feels loose like everybody else has mentioned.


























The threads feel smooth but they are loose.






Inside the battery tube.






The rear clickie is a forward clickie.

















_____________________________________________


The Dilda V2, the New style 180~200mW red laser focusable.

The Dilda V2 came with a lanyard, 2 RCR2's and battey charger.

No warning labels.
















The threads are not smooth. I put some lube on the threads but the threads are still not smooth. It has a smooth section then a very hard to turn section. It has smoothed out some but maybe if I work the head back and forth they might get better.

The threads are tighter than the Dida V1.






The head of the the Dilda V2 will not fit on the Dilda V1.






Uses 2 o-rings, did not come lubed.











These threads are located on the inside where the laser is located.






Inside the battery tube.
















The rear clickie is a forward clickie.












___________________________________________


Size comparisions of the Dilda V1 and the Dilda V2.

Top, Dilda V2. Bottom, Dilda V1






Left, Dilda V2. Right, Dilda V1






Left, Dilda V2. Right, Dilda V1







---------------------------------------------------


Some laser beam shots.

The Dilda V2 is always on the left. Dilda V1 is always on the right.
































________________________________________



Both the Dilda V1 and Dilda V2 can burn through black tape and light matches. That is all I tried so far.

I don't have a Laser Power Meter to take readings.

I did purchse one 120mW Calibrated Laser Power Meter Sensor Module (LS) from laserbee. I still need to get some leads for my meter. I also have a ND filter and have to figure out how to use everything. I will add the readings once I figure everything out.


---------------------------------------------------


Pros


Cost is reasonable.

Both Dildas can use rechargeable lithiums.

The tighter thread action on the Dilda V2.

Both Dildas use forward clickies.

Dealing with O-like is very good. The communication was excellent. "More bang for the buck".




Cons


The Didla V1 head is on the loose side.

The Dilda V2 head thread action is not very smooth.

I wish both Dildas used Type III Hard Anodize on the finish.

Kaidomain charges more for the Dilda V1 than O-Like.

No lube on the 2 o-rings on the Dilda V2 battery tube.

No o-rings on both rear clickies. No grove cut for an o-ring

No o-ring on the Dilda V1 head. No groove cut for an o-ring.


----------



## csshih (Apr 1, 2009)

hey.. nice review!

but you're in Cali..
how did you get the lasers?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 2, 2009)

The Dilda V1 was purchased last year.

The Dilda V2 was purchased about 2 weeks ago. I had no problems with V2 being shipped to Cali.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 2, 2009)

200mW for $48? You can paint upper atmospheric clouds with one of these, no?


----------



## herbicide (Apr 2, 2009)

Heh, good luck focussing it!

For the Dilda-V1, I recommend you wrap the threads in teflon tape to make them a bit stiffer.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the Kenometer readings of the Dilda V1 & Dilda V2.

I took these readings with fully charged batteries.

I used Unprotected DLG 300mAh RCR2's in the Dilda V1. The DLG's charged at 4.19V

I used Juice RCR2's in the Dilda V2. The Juice's charged at 4.11V


Left, Unprotected DLG 300mAh. Right, Juice RCR2







I took the readings at 1 minute.


Dilda V1 - 190mW






Dilda V2 - 195mW


----------



## zamane (Apr 20, 2009)

ernsanada, if you open up dildav1, you will see a little potentiometer on the driver....have you ever considered modding it to see what power you get? i have the same pointer and i have tried the potentiometer back and forth but unfortunately i dont have a laserbee to measure the variation in output. it would be awesome if you or somebody else could do that.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2009)

I still have to figure out how to open the Dilda V2

The Dilda V1 was easy to open.


Dilda V1

The "pots" are located here.

I haven't messed with the adjustments yet.


----------

